# HELP - A True Technical Challange !!



## smileyBaldyBloke (Feb 15, 2006)

I've recently purchased a Tivo and after it booted up it started to turn my TV on and off. I assumed (wrongly) that it was the setup, so started the re-config process to change postcode and input sources etc. (between power offs)

It got to the dial up and reported "Number unavailable". I've tried another cable, phone line, tv, etc, etc........still "Number unavailable"

I 've spoken to UK support and the TV issue is due to the Sony I have and the revision of software - they'll update it - if only I could dial up!!

The problem is I'm now stuck in the re-config process even after a power down, but cannot dial up to complete it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have a network card which does n't seem to work while in the process either

PLEASE CAN ANYONE HELP ???????????????????


----------



## Wonder_lander (Jan 13, 2003)

Hmmm mayve blindlemon can offer some assistance.

You may want to pull the drive out of tivo and re-image it putting the 2.5.5a tweak on it and installing the network stuff?

If it's an original 40gb disk then an upgrade could be a good idea too!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

If you have a network card but don't know the IP address (have you tried 192.168.1.200 and 192.168.0.200?) then the easist thing is probably to reinstall the network drivers.

To do this, you will need to pull the drive, download the CD and follow the instructions here. Set the Daily Call option to "network" and make sure you have specified your router's IP address as the gateway during the setup.

Then, when you have network connectivity, have a look at this thread, download the updated file from here and apply the 'silent' upgrade to 2.5.5a (ie. without copying the build-version file).

When you restart the TiVo it should be able to complete Guided Setup over the internet rather than the phone, and the problems with your TV will have magically disappeared :up:

(Edit:Wonder_lander, I was typing as you posted! )


----------



## smileyBaldyBloke (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks guys,

I have a network card an do know the address! It's already upgraded to 240gb and I have the original 40gb drive in my hand. (It's also got Tivoweb and a few other goodies installed)

It appears to not be responding to a ping or access via explorer - although I am trying another hub later today.

Is it possible that during this process the network card would not respond?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Guided Setup doesn't affect the network drivers and I have done many GS where the setup call is va the network connection. 

If you can't ping it then either your network setup is incorrect or the network drivers have been erased by a software download (you haven't already asked TiVo CS for 2.5.5a have you?) or the network card is faulty or unseated. Do you see a link light on the card when connected to your network?


----------



## smileyBaldyBloke (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm sure that it has not received a software download as it always fails when connecting althought it does take a while and flash 'housekeeping'

Yes, being a virgin - I have asked TiVo CS for 2.5.5a yesterday - 7 days they say and only by telephone which is n't working

Just whipped the case off and yes there is a link light when connected to a the hub

What do you think?


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

The update will zap all your network drivers, and you shouldn't really be calling customer services anyway as you have a hacked TiVo.


----------



## smileyBaldyBloke (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry guys - I didn't know it that.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

If you have a link light then your network drivers should be working. 

However, if you don't know the IP address and the 2 "well known" ones above don't work then you may have to reinstall the drivers anyway.


----------



## smileyBaldyBloke (Feb 15, 2006)

I've managed to link to the box and everythings good except, when i download 255a.zip it's not a recognised zip archive.

I'm I doing something stupid????????


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

That's strange - are you using Firefox? 

Download seems to work with IE but not FF (which downloads only 32k of it). I will look into it, but in the meantime, here it is as an attachment.


----------



## Wonder_lander (Jan 13, 2003)

Erm, am I right in thinking that CS are still going to "push" the 2.5.5a update and thus bugger up his large disk and network setup?


----------



## smileyBaldyBloke (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh, I'll ring and cancel this - will that work??


----------



## smileyBaldyBloke (Feb 15, 2006)

I've spoken to Tivo support and the 'push' of the 2.5.5.a cannot be cancelled - Any advice welcome as I have not connected yet??????


I have completed the above instructions to upgrade to 2.5.5.a via the network card and hey presto - It now works with my Sony TV ............................ Unfortunately, it's still stuck in the same 'guided setup' process which won't dial and reports 'Number unavailable'

Half way there.

A Huge thanks for your help so far,

Any further suggestions ????


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

As you've asked for the 2.5.5a upgrade then you should copy the 'build-version' file as well so that when your machine dials up (I know, I know...) it will tell the TiVo servers it already has 2.5.5a and no download will occur. 

Now, for the dial-up, have you set the daily call to "network" using nic_config_tivo? If you type 

cat /etc/rc.d/rc.net

at the bash prompt, what response do you get?


----------



## smileyBaldyBloke (Feb 15, 2006)

The daily call is set to network (when using nic_config_tivo)


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

OK, but what does *cat /etc/rc.d/rc.net *show? And what is your router's IP address?

You need to set the gateway address on the TiVo to the same IP address as your router for the TiVo to be able to contact home via the internet.


----------



## smileyBaldyBloke (Feb 15, 2006)

That command typed at what I assume is the bash prompt reports:

!/bin/sh

(I've got to take my son to hospital for a minor op - please excuse any delay in responding)

Thanks

Si


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

No worries - !/bin/sh is normally the 2nd line of the file. There should be more - eg.:-

```
#
#!/bin/sh
#

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet2.o macaddr=00:0B:AD:12:34:56 ; then
        export DYNAMIC_NET_DEV=eth0
        /sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.201 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
        /sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 0.0.0.0
fi
```


----------



## smileyBaldyBloke (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry about the delay in responding.

My network default gateway is: 192.168.2.1 and IP is: 192.168.2.2
(I got this info by checking the properties on my network connection)

The command shows:

#
#!/bin/sh
#

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/9x88796.o macaddr=69C667 timing=3; then
/sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.98 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
/sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.0.1
fi

Does Wonder_land have a point about the 2.5.5a push trashing my tivo?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Looking at that I'm surprised you can connect at all!

It looks like you need to run nic_config_tivo to change the IP address and gateway.


----------



## smileyBaldyBloke (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks - re-configured now.

Should I do anything before making a daily call via the PC, as the machine is still stuck in the 'guided setup' loop and a 2.5.5a software push is waiting for me?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

There's no need to do a daily call before you complete GS - best to get that out of the way first. If you can ping the TiVo Servers on 204.176.49.3 from the TiVo bash prompt then the setup calls should work over the network.

However, if you've asked for 2.5.5a then you *must* install the 2 files from the zip, *including *the build-version file. That should stop your TiVo from downloading the new sofware when it does a daily call after the setup.


----------



## smileyBaldyBloke (Feb 15, 2006)

That worked a treat - Many thanks.

In addition, I reconfigured the daily call to telephone and the dialing works aswell.

A huge thanks for all your help and tolerance!


----------

